# Rescheduling Recording Time When Necessary



## tomsanborn (May 8, 2005)

Example - I have a season pass for "The Soup" Friday night at 10:00 p.m. on E! If I want to record something else at that time, TiVo tells me it will not record "The Soup" because of the conflict. However "The Soup" is rebroadcast at 1:00 a.m. and at several other times over the weekend. It would be great it TiVo could figure this out and record the next available time. I always manually program the change.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Strange that your Tivo doesn't... Mine does. I have season passes for Criminal Minds and Last Comic Standing. Criminal Minds is higher on the priority list so it recorded instead of LCS. LCS repeated the following Sunday and the Tivo picked that up (settings are set to record new episodes only - no repeats).


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm with Lazlo. I'm wondering if you adjusted your season pass priority list so that "The Soup" is lower on the list than the other thing you want to record.

That way the scheduler will realize that it needs to record one of the alternate showings of "The Soup" in order to get both your programs.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Does "The Soup" have good guide data for the rebroadcasts?

If the rebroadcast has different guide data, the TiVo might not be recording it because it thinks it already has within the past 28 days, or doesn't think it needs to at all because it thinks it's a totally different show.

Check the recording history to see why it didn't record, or why it won't.
After you find out why, you might be able to fix it.


phox


----------

